

QUOTE.fm - Share and discuss quotes, recommend articles and sites (beta) - moeffju
http://www.quote.fm/

======
moeffju
I have 5 invite codes, each of which can invite another user. Mail me at
moeffju@gmail.com if you think this service is interesting, first come first
serve.

~~~
salemh
Would love one. Content, media, articles and the sharing of opinions could be
the new "rating" system of content, product, quality advice. Huge potential if
executed properly.

------
creativve
Please sent me a code i Realy want one hello@creativve.de

Thank you :)

